# What should be the Preferred DNS Server for a new DNS Server



## ugn10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

Before installing and configuring DNS and AD on Windows Server 2012 R2, I need to understand,

'*What should be the Preferred DNS Server for a new DNS Server or for a new forest?*'

Scenario 1: Windows Server 2012 R2 is as a Host OS.
Scenario 2: Windows Server 2012 R2 is as a Guest OS on VMware Workstation.

Please guide me for both scenarios.

I did Google Search and I found three options; either 127.0.0.1 (loopback address) or 8.8.8.8 or IP address assigned to the server. In case of Loopback address, why Loopback address is used as the Preferred DNS Server?

Regards
InTech


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you are installing AD a domain controller always has to point to itself or another domain controller for resolution. If its the only DNS server then it needs to point to itself.


----------



## talonzu77 (Aug 27, 2016)

If you are installing a new server with AD in a new forest then DNS will be installed with it configured to point back to itself.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

talonzu77 said:


> If you are installing a new server with AD in a new forest then DNS will be installed with it configured to point back to itself.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


This might be a new thing with installing Windows Server. It's been a while but I think when I built my AD server on Windows Server 2008 R2, I had to manually specify the DNS server to point back to itself.


----------



## ugn10 (Aug 24, 2016)

srhoades said:


> If you are installing AD a domain controller always has to point to itself or another domain controller for resolution. If its the only DNS server then it needs to point to itself.


Hi..thank you replying and resolving my doubts.


----------



## ugn10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for all who tried to resolve my doubts. Also please guide me in case of Windows Server is installed as a guest OS on VMware Workstation and Network Setting of Window Server is LAN Segment. Also internet access isn't required on Windows Server.


----------

